# DirecTV App for iPhone v2.4.x: Issues/Discussion



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

DIRECTV App for iPhone v2.4 is available in the App Store now and through updates on your device.

*New Features: *

Bug Fixes

*Recently Added: *

Now DIRECTV goes anywhere you go. Get instant access to hit entertainment from HBO®, Cinemax®, Starz®, and Encore®, plus the latest DIRECTV CINEMA movies and more, whenever and wherever you want-at home or on the go. Go to the "Watch on iPhone" tab located on your home screen and select "Movies", "TV Shows" or "Networks" to start watching now.
Live TV streaming outside of your home network for select channels, including AUDIENCE Network
Closed captioning support for DirecTV Everywhere and Live TV streaming
Optimzed for iPhone 5
Optimized for iOS 6

- Merg


----------



## danpeters (Aug 26, 2005)

I have 3 receivers on my account:
HR24-500 (Master Bed)
R22-100 (Living Rm)
H23-600 (Bedroom)

Whenever I try to schedule a recording from the app, Bedroom (the H23) is the default receiver. If i tap on it to change to a DVR, I see both Master Bed and Living Rm DVRs showing up in the list, but if I tap on one to select it, and then go back to the previous screen, it shows "Multiple" for Receiver, meaning that it added one of the DVRs to record to, but the Bedroom receiver is still selected as well, so I can't set a recording since one of the record to receivers isn't a DVR.

I have been all through the App and all of the receiver lists only show my 2 DVRs, so I have no way to actually unselect the non-DVR.

I'm not sure if this is something with this version or has happened before. It's been a few weeks since I tried to schedule something from the app, but it worked fine then.

Not sure if there is anything I can do until this presumable bug is fixed aside from removing the non-DVR off of my account.

Dan


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I have the same problem. It won't let me select my DVR receiver . This started right after the latest directv app software update on my iPhone a couple of days ago.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Ok I contacted dtv with this problem here is the email I received.

Thank you for writing. I am sorry for the inconvenience about not being able to record.

We are aware of that you are unable to use the iPhone App to set up record a show. Our engineering department is currently investigating and is working to resolve the issue.

The trouble you are experiencing is definitely unusual, but it's nothing our reliable Engineering Team can't resolve. They are the best in their field and I assure you they are working diligently to get this matter resolved. 

Again, thank you for writing.

Sincerely,

Lanni E. 100501145
DIRECTV Customer service


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

danpeters said:


> Not sure if there is anything I can do until this presumable bug is fixed aside from removing the non-DVR off of my account.


I was experiencing the same problem, one temporary workaround I found is it always defaults to the receiver listed 1st in alphabetic order; so change your HR24 to a name that comes before "Bedroom" I used "Bar Room" and it defaults to that now. To change your receiver location name you will need to login https://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/login/login.jsp?_requestid=1897211 then under "Quick Links" click "My Equipment" then "Location" next to the receiver. You will also need to sign out and back in to the iPhone app.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I will give it a try. Thanx for the info.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Version 2.4.1 is now available to Update in the App Store. This minor update fixes an issue with logging into your Facebook account for program sharing. 

Also, the problem above where you could not select a DVR receiver from the list appears to be fixed, as it no longer shows the non DVR receivers in the app.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

Didn't fix the recording issue with me. I don't see the non DVR listed anymore but it still shows "multiple" even though only one DVR is chosen from the list and it won't allow me to set a recording.


----------



## csf97 (Jan 10, 2006)

crawdad62 said:


> Didn't fix the recording issue with me. I don't see the non DVR listed anymore but it still shows "multiple" even though only one DVR is chosen from the list and it won't allow me to set a recording.


I have the same problem. It is worse now because I still get the message that my bedroom (nonDVR) can't pad timing but the bedroom is not in the list for me to be able to UNselect it. :nono:


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been unable to schedule recordings with this for months. Fellow who works for me has the exact same problem. I have three DVRS, all listed in the app. He has one. Both of us get the same error message if we try to remote schedule from iPhone.


----------



## Number Six (Aug 7, 2011)

csf97 said:


> I have the same problem. It is worse now because I still get the message that my bedroom (nonDVR) can't pad timing but the bedroom is not in the list for me to be able to UNselect it. :nono:


I had this problem as well with it defaulting to bedroom (a non-DVR receiver), and you can't un-select it. I logged into my account, went to equipment and renamed the receivers, putting an "A" in front of "living room" and a Z in front of "bedroom." Problem solved. I learned this from a thread on the directv forums.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

Number Six said:


> I had this problem as well with it defaulting to bedroom (a non-DVR receiver), and you can't un-select it. I logged into my account, went to equipment and renamed the receivers, putting an "A" in front of "living room" and a Z in front of "bedroom." Problem solved. I learned this from a thread on the directv forums.


Tried that. My non DVR doesn't even show up on the list in the app. The way it stands now my non DVR receiver is the default recording device yet isn't listed and even if I select *one* of the other actual DVR's it then shows that I have multiple DVR's selected (which would be fine since the receiver isn't going to record it anyway) and I receive an error. iPad app works flawlessly BTW.

*edit* Okay I missed the step on logging out and back into the app. That worked.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Looks like there was an update for the DirecTV app to v2.4.1. Available in the App Store. This is a bug fix release.

- Merg


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

After an uninstall & reinstall (which hadn't worked previously), seems to work now.


----------



## Number Six (Aug 7, 2011)

crawdad62 said:


> Tried that. My non DVR doesn't even show up on the list in the app. The way it stands now my non DVR receiver is the default recording device yet isn't listed and even if I select *one* of the other actual DVR's it then shows that I have multiple DVR's selected (which would be fine since the receiver isn't going to record it anyway) and I receive an error. iPad app works flawlessly BTW.
> 
> *edit* Okay I missed the step on logging out and back into the app. That worked.


Right. Sorry I left out that important step &#8230; after changing the receiver names, you've got to log out and log back in on the app. Too bad they're having so much trouble keeping this extremely useful app functional &#8230;


----------



## whut WHUT (Jan 17, 2013)

crawdad62 said:


> Tried that. My non DVR doesn't even show up on the list in the app. The way it stands now my non DVR receiver is the default recording device yet isn't listed and even if I select *one* of the other actual DVR's it then shows that I have multiple DVR's selected (which would be fine since the receiver isn't going to record it anyway) and I receive an error. iPad app works flawlessly BTW.
> 
> *edit* Okay I missed the step on logging out and back into the app. That worked.


In case anyone Googled there way here (like me), I renamed my living room on the website to A LIVING and had to delete and reinstall the app. Only logging out didn't work.


----------



## beauduran (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm going crazy here, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one experiencing this. Only I have done all the suggested tricks (renaming receivers on my account, deleting and reinstalling the app multiple times) and am still having the same issue. Is it even worth the monumental waste of time to call and talk to some CSR? This problem just popped up for me a couple weeks ago, maybe after updating the app? Can't remember. Love this app though and hate to see it rendered useless.


----------



## litex2x (Sep 8, 2012)

Something in the last update broke this app. For some reason it has one of my hd receivers permanently selected as a DVR. Tried renaming all my equipment and reinstalling the app to no avail.

Update:

I was able to fix this problem by renaming my equipment in such a way that that my dvr comes first when listed alphabetically. I needed to log out and reinstall the app.


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

I think I've figured out what one of the problems is....

I tried to set several recordings from my iPhone yesterday - some worked, others gave the "an error has occurred" message, or words to that effect. On digging further, the ones that wouldn't let me record them all have their run time shown as 0 minutes. Kind of makes sense: why would you want to record something lasting 0 minutes? Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

MadMac;3179488 said:


> I think I've figured out what one of the problems is....
> 
> I tried to set several recordings from my iPhone yesterday - some worked, others gave the "an error has occurred" message, or words to that effect. On digging further, the ones that wouldn't let me record them all have their run time shown as 0 minutes. Kind of makes sense: why would you want to record something lasting 0 minutes? Anyone else noticed this?


Good find. Now the question is why are the shows being listed with 0 minute run time. Also, it would make things easier to diagnose if you could post screen shots of the error message and the listing where it shows the run time. To grab a screen shot of your iPhone, press the Home button and Power buttons at the same time. The screen will flash and you'll hear the sound of the camera shutter. You'll then have a photo in your Camera Roll of your screen.

- Merg


----------



## shuye (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is an issue I noticed yesterday - I went to set up a series recording yesterday to record "Swamp People" on the history channel as the new season is starting tonight. When setting up a series recording, there is no option to select "first run only" like there is on the DVR, so when I got home, I had 5+ recording of older versions of the show on the DVR as the History channel is running a marathon to lead up to the new season.

Does anyone know of a way to do this on the App? I set up the recording by searching for the show and selecting "record series"

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Does not work.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

raromr said:


> Does not work.


This does not provide any info for us to advice


----------

